# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Martial Law Rumours

## jmdrake

I keep getting texts from various people, and now a phone call, that the Pentagon has or soon will declare martial law.  I have seen the actual reports that back on February 11th the military set up coronavirus containment camps.  So....any conformation of any of this?

----------


## Danke

No comment.

----------


## pcosmar

Rumors

But events are canceled,, and Bars and restaurants are being closed.

It is being staged for.. and talked all around...

----------


## pcosmar

https://id2020.org/

----------


## RonZeplin



----------


## Anti Globalist

God help us all if martial law happens.

----------


## Grandmastersexsay

I heard through a friend's cousin's whatever who supposedly works high up in the military that Trump will be shutting everything down nationwide in two days. 

I would think if there was any truth to it, that there would be some chatter in the mainstream media. It also seems completely unnecessary, but so are the current measures that have been taken.

----------


## Ender

Here's an article about that very subject.
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/03/...r-populations/

----------


## Origanalist

We should be seeing dead people alongside the road by now shouldn't we?

----------


## pcosmar

> We should be seeing dead people alongside the road by now shouldn't we?


Not Yet..

----------


## Slave Mentality

Any updates? It sure feels like they are hinting around at this a lot. Sounds like NY pretty much went on lockdown.

----------


## vita3

War vs Iran?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

I suppose. Maybe if enough civil authorities in an area fell ill or died then they would. Imagine if 80% of a states police force got sick, then I think they would.

----------


## H_H

> I keep getting texts from various people, and now a phone call, that the Pentagon has or soon will declare martial law.  I have seen the actual reports that back on February 11th the military set up coronavirus containment camps.  So....any conformation of any of this?


No, JM, no confirmation on that.  I would say extremely low likelihood.

Think of all the type of tyranny you and I have experienced in our lifetime.  It's soft power, not hard power.  We're living in Brave New World, not 1984.  They don't go around blatantly putting people in camps, they just shut down their ability to speak.

So don't worry too much about getting rounded up.

Worry about getting that Toilet Paper!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not Yet..


Photoshop

----------


## devil21

If it did happen, I'd expect it the day after 3/22, Skull and Bones favorite day.

----------


## presence

The restrictions came upon us slowly but steadily. Within two weeks, our old lives were gone. First the schools closed, then came social distancing. Then the government locked down the hardest-hit areas: no more going in and out of certain provinces; limited movements within the “red zones.” Then the whole country shut down. Most stores closed their doors. People who could were asked to telework; those who could not, and did not have a job related to the continuation of essential services, were placed on part-time schedules or unpaid leave. When we went out, we had to carry a pass explaining our reasons for being outside to show to the law enforcement officers patrolling the streets. The priority became keeping everyone inside, at all times.

*Please stop waiting for others to tell you what to do; stop blaming the government for doing too much or too little.* We all have actions we can take to slow the spread of the disease — and ensuring that your own household has enough canned goods and cleaning supplies is not enough. You can do a lot more. You should do a lot more.

We can’t gather to bury our dead.

For us, it might be too late to avoid an incredible loss of life. But if you decide against taking actions because it seems inconvenient, or because you don’t want to look silly, you can’t say you weren’t warned.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlo...han-you-think/

----------


## Okie RP fan

> The restrictions came upon us slowly but steadily. Within two weeks, our old lives were gone. First the schools closed, then came social distancing. Then the government locked down the hardest-hit areas: no more going in and out of certain provinces; limited movements within the “red zones.” Then the whole country shut down. Most stores closed their doors. People who could were asked to telework; those who could not, and did not have a job related to the continuation of essential services, were placed on part-time schedules or unpaid leave. When we went out, we had to carry a pass explaining our reasons for being outside to show to the law enforcement officers patrolling the streets. The priority became keeping everyone inside, at all times.
> 
> We can’t gather to bury our dead.
> 
> For us, it might be too late to avoid an incredible loss of life. But if you decide against taking actions because it seems inconvenient, or because you don’t want to look silly, you can’t say you weren’t warned.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlo...han-you-think/



Yep, so the question becomes, what have, or what will, they be doing while all of us are stuck inside? 
There is an endgame here from the gov't and corporations (both). Something will definitely be done that lessens our "freedom" once this is all said and done. It.happens.with.every.crisis.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Yep, so the question becomes, what have, or what will, they be doing while all of us are stuck inside? 
> There is an endgame here from the gov't and corporations (both). Something will definitely be done that lessens our "freedom" once this is all said and done. It.happens.with.every.crisis.


I'll be watching the freeways through my window for troop movements?

----------


## presence

> Yep, so the question becomes, what have, or what will, they be doing while all of us are stuck inside?


rough expectations for the coming 18-24 months:

tracking cell phones of the infected
devaluing fiat to institute universal basic income and fund ops
burying the bodies without option for funeral in mass graves
providing better healthcare than you can get for the upper echelon
enforcing quarantine on the defiant
shuttering any and all businesses not aligned with providing food or fuel
drafting soldiers / national guard to enforce curfew and quarantine
constructing field hospitals and seizing private property for field hospitals
nationalizing production of hospital equipment, PPE, and pharmacuticals
enforcing shelter in place complete lock down in hot zones
cancelling any and all gatherings of more than 10 people
retail sales will plummet, many small businesses will go under further entrenching corporate power
there will be mass unemployment
there will be massive increase in the cost of common commodities
trinkets, gadgets, and other uncommon commodities will become increasingly scarce
there will be state funded food distribution points in every town
there will be widespread closed borders policies at international level
you may begin to see similar policies at the state and county level
subways, air travel, trains, buses will all grind to a halt

----------


## Slave Mentality

Never mind. I feel these were the good times. I hope you all enjoyed the cush life.

----------


## wizardwatson

I'm pretty sure we're effectively there already.  [EDIT:  by this I mean, I see zero resistance to every state governor doing exactly what they're told and following the lead of fed - state sovereignty was firmly murdered in Obergefell vs. Hodges if you recall ]

Trump activates all FEMA regions by invoking defense production act:

https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/tr...ma-all-regions

Shout out to all my homies in Region 7!

https://www.fema.gov/fema-regional-contacts

----------


## Slave Mentality

> I'm pretty sure we're effectively there already.  [EDIT:  by this I mean, I see zero resistance to every state governor doing exactly what they're told and following the lead of fed - state sovereignty was firmly murdered in Obergefell vs. Hodges if you recall ]
> 
> Trump activates all FEMA regions by invoking defense production act:
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/tr...ma-all-regions
> 
> Shout out to all my homies in Region 7!
> 
> https://www.fema.gov/fema-regional-contacts


Shutting down private businesses and shelter in place orders is Marshall Law. It's just not tanks in the streets and checkpoints....yet. 

Region 4 Out

----------


## jmdrake

> I'm pretty sure we're effectively there already.  [EDIT:  by this I mean, I see zero resistance to every state governor doing exactly what they're told and following the lead of fed - state sovereignty was firmly murdered in Obergefell vs. Hodges if you recall ]
> 
> Trump activates all FEMA regions by invoking defense production act:
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/tr...ma-all-regions
> 
> Shout out to all my homies in Region 7!
> 
> https://www.fema.gov/fema-regional-contacts


All my homies in the county in cell block 6!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

It seems to me that "martial law" has been overused to the point that it's lost clear meaning.

What does "martial law" mean to you people, and what exactly are you worried might happen?

Is it just soldiers doing law enforcement which concerns you, or you expect a military coup, or what?

...not being sarcastic, genuinely curious.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.fox5ny.com/news/californ...case-scenarios

In readying the National Guard for action, Newsom’s office emphasized that it’s for duties routinely performed during natural disasters and other emergencies. But Newsom grimly added that “we have the ability to do martial law ... if we feel the necessity.”

Imposing martial law would take the extraordinary step of replacing the usual laws with military authority, with the possible suspension of civil liberties like freedom of association and movement.

----------


## pcosmar

*Here’s the latest National Guard mobilizations by state*
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/c...ions-by-state/

----------


## mrsat_98

I have received travel and gas documents as a first responder for infrastructure support for "when" it becomes papers please.

----------


## jmdrake

> It seems to me that "martial law" has been overused to the point that it's lost clear meaning.
> 
> What does "martial law" mean to you people, and what exactly are you worried might happen?
> 
> Is it just soldiers doing law enforcement which concerns you, or you expect a military coup, or what?
> 
> ...not being sarcastic, genuinely curious.


Basic freedoms being restricted at the barrel of a gun.  Forced mass quarantines in military containment camps.  Forced vaccinations at gunpoint.  Suspension of elections.  Censorship of dissenting voices.  Gun confiscation.  Internal travel restrictions. Etc.

----------


## tod evans

> Basic freedoms being restricted at the barrel of a gun.  Forced mass quarantines in military containment camps.  Forced vaccinations at gunpoint.  Suspension of elections.  Censorship of dissenting voices.  Gun confiscation.  Internal travel restrictions. Etc.


It's for your own good comrade.

Think of the children.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Basic freedoms being restricted at the barrel of a gun.  Forced mass quarantines in military containment camps.  Forced vaccinations at gunpoint.  Suspension of elections.  Censorship of dissenting voices.  Gun confiscation.  Internal travel restrictions. Etc.


I have good news for you.

The US military is not nearly large enough to do most of those things on anything approaching a national level.

I wouldn't worry, especially about gun confiscation; there's no way they have the resources for something like that.

Internal travel restrictions are probably feasible, if limited to mass transit; and that might also be a sensible idea.

----------


## jmdrake

> I have good news for you.
> 
> The US military is not nearly large enough to do most of those things on anything approaching a national level.
> 
> I wouldn't worry, especially about gun confiscation; there's no way they have the resources for something like that.
> 
> Internal travel restrictions are probably feasible, if limited to mass transit; and that might also be a sensible idea.


The U.S. military wouldn't have to do it.  There's the police force and national guards.  Also considering how fearful most people are right now you will get voluntary compliance and cooperation from a large part of the population.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The U.S. military wouldn't have to do it.  There's the police force and national guards.  Also considering how fearful most people are right now you will get voluntary compliance and cooperation from a large part of the population.


I agree about voluntary compliance, but that doesn't strike me as "martial" law in the sense that most people seem to have in mind. 

When I imagine "martial law" I imagine soldiers walking around forcing people to do things, not a law being passed and people quietly following it.

----------


## jmdrake

> I agree about voluntary compliance, but that doesn't strike me as "martial" law in the sense that most people seem to have in mind. 
> 
> When I imagine "martial law" I imagine soldiers walking around forcing people to do things, not a law being passed and people quietly following it.


So....if most people comply and the minority are forced into compliance through soldiers walking around with guns or by an angry mob of sheeple, that's not martial law in your book?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> So....if most people comply and the minority are forced into compliance through soldiers walking around with guns or by an angry mob of sheeple, that's not martial law in your book?


My point is that the Jonesian vision of martial law that's been floating around for decades is not likely to be realized.

----------


## jmdrake

> My point is that the Jonesian vision of martial law that's been floating around for decades is not likely to be realized.


You know what?  I don't really care what "vision" of martial law it is.  Brave New World?  1984?  "Jonesian?"  None of that really matters.  I specifically asked about the rumors that everything was about to be shut down.  If that means soldiers everywhere on the streets or local police enforcing it with massive compliance from sheeple?  None of that matters to me.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> You know what?  I don't really care what "vision" of martial law it is.  Brave New World?  1984?  "Jonesian?"  None of that really matters.  I specifically asked about the rumors that everything was about to be shut down.  If that means soldiers everywhere on the streets or local police enforcing it with massive compliance from sheeple?  None of that matters to me.


Let me be more specific.

People like Jones have been scaring people into thinking that the army's about to go door to door confiscating guns.

That's not going to happen, both because the army isn't large enough to do it, and because the state has no reason to do it.

It's doomporn with no bearing on reality: the same, to varying degrees, for most of what people mean by "martial law."

I'd like to see people worry less about imaginary problems and more about real problems.

----------


## jmdrake

> Let me be more specific.
> 
> People like Jones have been scaring people into thinking that the army's about to go door to door confiscating guns.
> 
> That's not going to happen, both because the army isn't large enough to do it, and because the state has no reason to do it.
> 
> It's doomporn with no bearing on reality: the same, to varying degrees, for most of what people mean by "martial law."
> 
> I'd like to see people worry less about imaginary problems and more about real problems.


*sigh* The *very real problem* right now is that most people don't have enough supplies to last a month if the stores get shut down.  You know what?  People who have paid attention to "doomporn" and have followed that advice are in a better position now.  They aren't buying all the bread, toilet paper and dry beans and rice off the shelves.  What might immediately happen, whether it's "hard" or "soft" martial law, *is the real problem* we are currently facing.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> *sigh* The *very real problem* right now is that most people don't have enough supplies to last a month if the stores get shut down.


I agree.




> You know what?  People who have paid attention to "doomporn" and have followed that advice are in a better position now.  They aren't buying all the bread, toilet paper and dry beans and rice off the shelves.  What might immediately happen, whether it's "hard" or "soft" martial law, *is the real problem* we are currently facing.


I said nothing critical about being stocked up.

I criticized the bull$#@! about martial law.

----------


## jmdrake

> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing critical about being stocked up.
> 
> I criticized the bull$#@! about martial law.


You criticized a strawman argument you made up for the sake of being contrarian.  I'm talking about a government order to "shut down" the U.S.  I don't care if its done by soldiers on the street, local law enforcement, or a combination of both.  History shows that it's usually a combination of both.  In Hong Kong protesters fought local police.  In Tienanmen Square it was soldiers and tanks.  So what?

Martial law.



Martial law.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> You criticized a strawman argument you made up for the sake of being contrarian.


No, I criticized a point of view (OMG they're coming for our guns, FEMA death camps, NWO, AHHH!) that's widespread in alternative media circles.

If that's not your view, then my comments weren't addressed to you and you can feel free to ignore them. 




> I'm talking about a government order to "shut down" the U.S.  I don't care if its done by soldiers on the street, local law enforcement, or a combination of both.  History shows that it's usually a combination of both.  In Hong Kong protesters fought local police.  In Tienanmen Square it was soldiers and tanks.  So what?
> 
> Martial law.
> 
> 
> 
> Martial law.


The "shut down" orders have closed restaurants and bars and so forth.

I fail to see the connection between that and the images of Tienanmen Square, riot police, etc. 

I really don't get it; you expect the army/police/whatever to start shooting people in order to...make sure McDonald's stays closed?

----------


## jmdrake

> No, I criticized a point of view (OMG they're coming for our guns, FEMA death camps, NWO, AHHH!) that's widespread in alternative media circles.


Dude!  Quit being obtuse!  *THE MILITARY SET UP CONTAINMENT CAMPS BACK IN FEBRUARY!  THAT PART IS NOT A RUMOR!*

Edit: And for the record Alex Jones has *always* talked about "soft kills" and "velvet glove tyranny" where the government does you in slowly and by stealth.  Just like in Italy right now older people are being taking off ventilators and left to die even when they could recover because it's being decided that they don't have enough "life years" left and even though the extra parts needed for the ventilators could be printed for 1 / 11,000th of the price.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Dude!  Quit being obtuse!  *THE MILITARY SET UP CONTAINMENT CAMPS BACK IN FEBRUARY!  THAT PART IS NOT A RUMOR!*


And?

Quarantining people recently returned from China, the Diamond Princess, etc was a bad idea?

And is equivalent to putting people in FEMA deathcamps?




> Edit: And for the record Alex Jones has *always* talked about "soft kills" and "velvet glove tyranny" where the government does you in slowly and by stealth.  Just like in Italy right now older people are being taking off ventilators and left to die even when they could recover because it's being decided that they don't have enough "life years" left and even though the extra parts needed for the ventilators could be printed for 1 / 11,000th of the price.


You are aware that there's a shortage of ventilators, yes?

And that, therefore, some kind of rationing is unavoidable, and requires no conspiratorial NWO depopulation whatever whatever explanation?

----------


## jmdrake

> And?
> 
> Quarantining people recently returned from China, the Diamond Princess, etc was a bad idea?


They didn't need to be put into military camps.  




> And is equivalent to putting people in FEMA deathcamps?


We'll see what happens when it happens.  But the camps were put in place while the public was being kept in the dark about how seriously this was being taken.





> You are aware that there's a shortage of ventilators, yes?


 I wrote:

*even though the extra parts needed for the ventilators could be printed for 1 / 11,000th of the price.*

So yes.  I know there is a shortage of ventilators.  I also know there is a readily available solution.  Greed is getting in the way.

Edit: And again, you're just being an a$$.  I did post this to say "Alex Jones was right.  Check this out straight from endgame."  I posted this to find out information about what actually might be going on.  Clearly you don't have any and just want to argue for no actual point.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> They didn't need to be put into military camps.


Why's that? 

The ones from the cruise ship, for instance, were in fact exposed to the virus, weren't they?

Are you saying it's all a hoax, or no worse than the flu, or what?




> We'll see what happens when it happens.  But the camps were put in place while the public was being kept in the dark about how seriously this was being taken.


That's right. This government lied to make the virus seem less serious than it really was.




> I know there is a shortage of ventilators.  I also know there is a readily available solution.  Greed is getting in the way.


That may well be the case, but greed =/= cunning depopulation plan orchestrated by hidden forces operating out of Bohemian Grove.

Every sector of the economy is riddled with inefficiencies like that.

Was the ethanol mandate part of a grand plan to make it harder for people to escape quarantines by car?

...or was it just normal greed that happens to have some relevance in the current crisis?




> Edit: And again, you're just being an a$$.  I did post this to say "Alex Jones was right.  Check this out straight from endgame."  I posted this to find out information about what actually might be going on.  Clearly you don't have any and just want to argue for no actual point.


I made my point.

----------


## jmdrake

> I made my point.


Actually you don't have one.

----------


## jmdrake

> I made my point.


Whenever you get unbanned, this 
 is the martial law I'm talking about.  And it's as every bit as bad as any Alex Jones "doomsdayporn."  Sadly Jones has his head so far up Trump's butt these days that he's not sounding the alarm.

----------

